# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  AFP, 27.2.05

## Gost 1

> Health - AFP
> AFP
> Catholic Church sparks furious IVF debate in Croatia
> 
> Sun Feb 27, 6:32 PM ET
> 
> Add to My Yahoo!	 Health - AFP
> 
> ZAGREB (AFP) - Croatia's highly conservative Catholic Church has sparked outrage from parents and rights groups after it condemned in-vitro fertilization (IVF) as a "crime against human life".
> ...

----------


## egemama

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Daniela32

ccc, nisi boldala mene.  :Smile:  Baš me zanima jel objavio tko u tiskanim medijima.  :Smile:

----------


## casper

Žene, pa di nam je kraj???  :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Cure, tako sam ponosna na vas!

----------


## andrij

Čisto me zanima...koji dio ovog teksta potpisuje Daniela ,a koji dio tekstopisac i zanima me isto tko je tekstopiscu davao stare informacije :?

----------


## Daniela32

Ja ne potpisujem ništa, nego novinarka.  :Smile:  Čuj, vidi se lijepo koje su moje rečenice, a uglavnom su moj privatni odnos s vjerom.

Ne znam uopće na što misliš kad pričaš o zastarjelim informacijama, jer ja osim malo zastarjele terminologije kao što su "umjetna oplodnja" i "beba iz epruvete" ne kužim di je zastarjelo išta drugo!?

----------


## andrij

Pa zato što su se neka stajališta koja su davno razjasnila..i rasvijetlila...kako vidim još uvijek na tapetu 

Učinila si za Hrvatsku dobro djelo jer će sad k nama doć živit katolici koji i prakticiraju svoju vjeru...vide ljudi da odi narodom upravljaju crkvenjaci umjesto napuvanih  bogatih političara....

----------


## Daniela32

Iz opsežnog intrvjua koji sam dala, izvučeno je ovo:

_"It was so hard for me to hear such statements since I'm a believer and during my attempts to get pregnant with medical help I was sending all my prayers to the dear Lord and Our Lady," Daniela Saponjic told AFP. 

The 36-year-old businesswoman from the southern Adriatic town of Split underwent infertility treatments for eight years until her son, Luka, born on April 8, 2002, was conceived in her fourth IVF attempt in a Zagreb hospital._ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~
_But for Daniela, the bishops were having no influence on her faith in God as she gathered the "physical and emotional strength" to try for her second IVF baby. 

"Faith is something you either have or you don't. I perceive all this as a challenge," she said._ 

Ovo zadnje je trebalo biti redemption umjesto challenge (iskušenje umjesto izazov).

Ne vidim kako sam s ovim riječima napravila dobro djelo koje mi pripisuješ?  :Grin:   :?

----------


## andrij

Pa upravo sve što si rekla ide u prilog vjeri  i vjernicima - osobito onima iz Splita...

*Kad je tvoja vjera tolika da ideš protiv Crkvene mašinerije-kolika li je tek vjera kod onih koji toj mašineriji vjeruju slijepo.*

----------


## Daniela32

Premda sam tekst dobila na autorizaciju i dala odobrenje, vidim da moram razjasniti dio teksta koji se odnosi na mene:

_But for Daniela, the bishops were having no influence on her faith in God as she gathered the "physical and emotional strength" to try for her second IVF baby._ 

Nije baš da biskupska konferencija nije imala utjecaja na mene: zaradila sam gastritis i opetovane noćne more. 

Na pitanje da li je BK poremetila moje planove za začećem drugog djeteta, rekla sam da nije, da se pripremam psihički i fizički za svoj 6. pokušaj IVF-a u lipnju.

_"Faith is something you either have or you don't. I perceive all this as a challenge," she said._ 

Na pitanje da li je BK utjecala na moju vjeru i odnos prema crkvi - odgovorila sam da nije, da sam ostala vjernica i članica crkve, a sve ovo za mene je bilo veliko iskušenje (vjere) koje sam prebrodila.

Tijekom ovog iskušenja, pomogli su mi određeni članovi crkve i svećenici, na čemu sam im duboko zahvalna.

----------


## andrij

jesi sigurna da su ti pomogli pravi svećenici 
- ako ne priznaju papin autoritet i crkvenu hijerarhiju 
- koju priznaje i jedan Zlatko Sudac
- onda mislim da si nagazila na pogrešne svećenike...

...vjeruješ , ideš k svećenicima,ideš u Crkvu  

- ali ne priznaješ autoritet Crkve kojom ravnaju svećenici i Papa po Duhu Svetom...

----------


## Gost 1

Draga moja Danči, najvažnije je na svijetu da su ti pomogli tvoj liječnik i biolog  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## andrij

> Draga moja Danči, najvažnije je na svijetu da su ti pomogli tvoj liječnik i biolog


REČE ONA - jer nikakav Bog ti u životu nije potreban-Bog samo komplicira stvari....

----------


## Gost 1

...i završavam misao:... da nije bilo njih, ili da si se rodila u neko drugo vrijeme, kad još znanost nije toliko napredovala, bila bi uskraćena za  svoju najveću sreću-najdražeg Luku  :Heart:

----------


## andrij

i tvoj bi život onda bio tako promašen - moš si mislit

----------


## andrij

upravo rečeno da svi oni koji nisu obavili umjetnu imaju promašen život i da ustvari nisu uopće se trebali niti roditi tako glupi i zatucani u mozak.

----------


## klmama

andrij-koji je tvoj problem? :?

----------


## andrij

*A koji je tvoj problem?*

Pokušavam iznijeti malo drugačije viđenje cijelog stanja...

Poznajem dovoljno ljudi koji nemaju dovoljno novca da bi obavili umjetnu i dobili djete ...pa kontam poslije ovoga svega da im je život stvarno nikakav...rodili se ljudi bez veze!!!!

----------


## Gost 1

Andrij, ukoliko poznaješ ljude kojima je potrebna medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja, molim te prenesi im za njih dragocjeni podatak:
do navršene 38. godine života žene, HZZO pokriva troškove tri postupka kompletno-lijekovi+sam postupak.
Nakon tri pokušaja ili nakon navršene 38. godine života HZZO pokriva sve daljnje postupke (bez lijekova) sve dok se postupci, prema mišljenju struke, mogu raditi.
Cijena postupka i cijena lijekova u prosjeku su podjednake-postupak košta približno 6.000 kn (ponavljam, u svakom slučaju refundira HZZO).

----------


## andrij

Dali HZZO plaća troškove putovanja i smještaja pošto je riječ o obiteljima koje su od Zagreba udaljene kojih 360 km?

Koliko novca treba izdvojiti za to ,a u prosjeku se ima nekih 2000( i to sam rekla puno)mjesečno bez  režija i bez hrane...

----------


## Gost 1

Da, HZZO refundira putne troškove

----------


## Gost 1

Po udaljenosti, rekla bih da je riječ u Osijeku ili Splitu, a ti gradovi imaju odjele u kojima je moguće obaviti većinu postupaka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.

----------


## andrij

Riječ je o Stonu....poprilično kilometara...

----------

